# Allergy Experiences



## VVK (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi,

Could those people with allergies share their experiences about living with a cockapoo?


I was planning to get a cockapoo but decided to do a allergy tests as my sister is very allergic to dogs and apparently i am allergic to dogs as well. I don't remember ever having any reactions from dogs but then again the most i have spent with a dog is day or two. I'm sure my allergies are not very severe... 

I really want to get a cockapoo and i need someone to assure me that it will be fine  

I would really appreciate if you could share your experiences. Thank You!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

We have eczema and asthma in our household and (touch wood) nobody has ever reacted to Lola who is now 18 months. Cockapoos are low shed and low dander but that does not mean that people won't be allergic to them. There are some people on here who have had problems (and some great gadgets to help ease the situation). Do a search on allergies and you should find some useful posts. I think a reaction is less likely though. It might be a good idea to find a breeder who will be happy for you to spend time around the parent dogs and pups to see how you get on. Good luck!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Did it say what yor alergy was or hiw bad. ins it hair or saliva . some people are alergic but uts mild. my mum gets itch eye if she pets animals then rubs her eye but thus doent happen with our dogs.


----------



## greengrapes (Dec 21, 2011)

The Cockapoo Club arranges a number of meets all around the country. The last one I went to there were 2 families who had come along just to meet and talk to other owners before getting a puppy. Both had children with allergies and wanted to see how they reacted with the dogs.
It might be worth investigating whether there a meet planned near you.


----------



## Freya (Mar 22, 2013)

My daughter is allergic to dogs and cats, has asthma, hay fever and food allergies, so highly allergic. When we chose Bella we explained to our knowledgable breeder the importance to us of a puppy with a coat that was least likely to shed, Bella has a wavy fleece coat and doesn't shed at all. My daughter has had no reaction to Bella at all which is great. We did weigh up all the pros and cons and only got a dog because my youngest daughter was very very scared of dogs and it was putting a lot of restrictions on her daily life for fear of coming across a dog . We were prepared to do whatever we could to reduce any allergic reactions if they happened. I have stroked other cockapoos who's coat felt more hair like as opposed to Bellas coat which feels more like fleece and the other dogs were curlier than bella but shed hair.
A good knowledgable experienced breeder will be able to assist you in puppy choice so you get the coat that hopefully will least likely shed as they do vary a lot but it can be skin cells or salvia that cause allergic reactions to dogs.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi I really don't want to diss your test but I'd say if you've spent that long with dogs before without any adverse effects then I'd say you've nothing to worry about. 
I'm allergic to horses specifically, dogs, cats, feathers but when I was tested it stated that many things that I should be living in a bubble lol ...beef, pork, strawberries, dust mites, house mites, makeup. The list was endless I've forgotten. 
I don't have any reaction to my dogs... Have you met any cockapoos ? I'd say you'd be fine, there don't appear to be any meets arranged at the moment which is a shame as you could go along. Is there anyone on here near you ? x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Hi I really don't want to diss your test but I'd say if you've spent that long with dogs before without any adverse effects then I'd say you've nothing to worry about.
> I'm allergic to horses specifically, dogs, cats, feathers but when I was tested it stated that many things that I should be living in a bubble lol ...beef, pork, strawberries, dust mites, house mites, makeup. The list was endless I've forgotten.
> I don't have any reaction to my dogs... Have you met any cockapoos ? I'd say you'd be fine, there don't appear to be any meets arranged at the moment which is a shame as you could go along. Is there anyone on here near you ? x


Haha me too Karen... My husband always jokes that I'm allergic to sunlight! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i'm no expert but i think the tighter and curler fur is better then the regular hair would be.because gingers fur is so curly and tight ,i have to brush it with a wire brush and i don't get any shedding out of her at all.as you can see in the photo just how tight her fur really is. .both me and my wife has COPD and and very bad breathing problems.so bad we need air on in the house all most all the time .and we are not even bothered by ginger i can put my face right in to her fur and i have no problems.but i do think you should arrange to spend some time with the dogs and in a closed room not out side ok .and find out for shore because after you get your puppy is no time to find out you can't live with it
good luck


----------



## wishbone (Jul 12, 2013)

Mom is allergic but not that sensitive, she's fine with our Wish. He didn't shed much and we spent much time to groom him to keep his coat and skin healthy.


----------

